# Origin of video term: "PJ"



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

(Question inspired by this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/14279-outdoor-cinema.html. Old A/V guys exluded, for at least a week.)

Sorry to hijack, but I must ask about your use of "PJ" as a genericized term for a large format video projector. Question to all: Is this a common term and do you know the origin?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor Cinema*

Derek, for your hijack, I am familiar with "PJ" for projector/projection as a general term, not limited to large format projection. Honestly, it's been used longer than I've been dealing with video, similar to the term Vidiot. I just accept it, even though I don't prefer the term.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 29, 2009)

In the early/mid 1980s, the only video projector of any consequence was the Eidophor, which cost about $400K and was the size of a Volkswagon.

Enter the light valve, GE/Talaria *PJ*-5050 and later *PJ*-5055.


Talaria projector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Although it still cost $100K, the projector could be contained in a metal flight case measuring approximately 24"x30"x30".

See also Birth of the Big Screen - Chronicle - Total Production Magazine.

So video people today still use the term "PJ" to refer to a video projector, even though they don't know why.


----------



## BlazingStarCinema (Jul 30, 2009)

I must admit I'm someone who has freely used the term without knowing its source or backgroud. 

Thanks for the answers, they were interesting and I'm sure I'l be able to use this in the future on some other forums I participate in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 30, 2009)

I personally don't use the term, though some of my co-workers do. It may depend on where you first learned terminology. I know that I rarely use "Leko" to describe and ERS, but again I know it is regular vernacular. I think that you have a valid idea of the origin by what you have found. I assumed that PJ was just short for ProJection similar to LX being short for eLeCKS (or electrics).


----------



## museav (Aug 2, 2009)

While presentation video was primarily film, slides and overheads when I started, I am also old enough to have designed some systems using GE Talaria PJ projectors and a few year later a number using the Hughes-JVC 300 series ILA projectors http://www.hcinema.de/pdf/jvc-hughes-300-serie-en.pdf. I find it amazing when I see tiny, under $1,000 projectors in retail stores with specs that exceed those of the refrigerator size, $60,000-$100,000+ projectors from what seems like not that long ago.


----------

